
Flood insurance policies in Houston plunged before Harvey - Mz
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/
======
DrScump
[http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-houston-
ha...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-houston-harvey-flood-
insurance-20170830-story.html)

------
Bud
Bad link. This links to the entire section of the paper. Not to the article.

